# Logan's Bucket-mouth!!!!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Logan got home from ball practice then hit the pond!!! He came back and yelled fer me while I was across the highway. I got over to him and he had this BEAST in my little pond at the front door!!! She was a whopper and looks like she already laid!!! I can imagine what she looked like a few weeks ago!!! Caught on a june bug trick worm!!! Released to fight another day.... She was 25 inches long and 18 inches in girth. Only scale we had was one of them lip thing-a-ma-bobber and it was a little over 9lbs. Every on line fish calculator went 10+ to 11 w/ 1 being a little over 9....I'm gonna call her 10 lb! Now I gotta research where I got my 8lbr done to get his done now!!!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice !

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

BEAST!!!

Jim


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

Good job! That there is a nic'un.


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow! She is a whopper.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

nice Bass! How old would she be?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats! That's a nice one!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Realtor said:


> nice Bass! How old would she be?


No clue on age of them fish Jim....the pond she is in has tons of food so she could be young??? not sure....


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Good work!


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

That's a fine bass!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

great fish... congrats


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice bass !


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice largemouth Logan! Glad she was released to spawn again...


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

That is a whopper! Don't tell me Logan caught her in the mud hole across the street.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Awesome fish man!! congrats...


----------



## Richard J. (Jun 7, 2010)

Poor Jason has to go to class. Logan will be giving lessons on catching the big ones. Congrats, very nice fish.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice Fish!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

That is a pretty fish, has some nice markings. Congrats


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Always said anything over ten goes on the wall. Been eight twice. Still try'n hard! I'm confused - was it released or are you mounting her?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Catchin Hell said:


> That is a whopper! Don't tell me Logan caught her in the mud hole across the street.


Close......hahaha Not in the same pond I caught my 8lbr in though!!! Luckily we took it back to where he landed her and he put her in the water and she resuscitated great and took off like a bullet so hopefully she'll be caught again next year a lb or 2 heavier!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Always said anything over ten goes on the wall. Been eight twice. Still try'n hard! I'm confused - was it released or are you mounting her?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


She was released brother....all you gotta do is take some measurements (length/girth) and some good pics and have a fiberglass replica done....That's how I did my 8lbr. Usually $8-13 an inch.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

He qualified fer some FWC catch and release trophy thing-a-ma-bobber so I applied fer him so he should at least be in a magazine or something....:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That's a STUD!!!


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice fish! I'm guessing 8 lbs.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Hell ya, that's a hawg.


----------



## KingKevin (Feb 17, 2012)

Awesome fish! Sure looks 10 pounds!


----------

